

How does Elegantizr work? - diggan

The source is really small ( http://code.google.com/p/elegantizr/source/browse/trunk/elegantizr.css ) and I can't figure out how it works.
======
c_t_montgomery
It's an April Fools joke... :D

As far as how it works, there is a CSS property called "content" (more on it
here: <https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS/content>).

This utilizes the :before pseudo-selector on any given HTML page and outputs
"April Fool ô¿ô" several times above the page (since it is a :before).

------
samacs
The first thing I thought was: Oo, I just figured out how to work with Twitter
Bootstrap, and now Elegantizr? hahaha.

Then as I read I realized it was April Fools joke. Peace!

